

CPU DB, a database of processors for researchers and hobbyists - mpoloton
http://cpudb.stanford.edu/

======
etep
A link to the ISSCC keynote by Mark Horowitz, curator of cpudb. IMO worth a
listening to for most anyone interested in CPU performance related issues.
[http://isscc.org/media/2014/plenary/Mark_Horowitz/NewStandar...](http://isscc.org/media/2014/plenary/Mark_Horowitz/NewStandardPlayer.html?plugin=HTML5&mimetype=video%2Fmp4)

The plots shown in his presentation basically show off the underlying data in
cpudb.

~~~
mpoloton
Interesting talk. ISSCC also offers an edx crash course

ISSCCx ISSCC Previews - Circuit and System Insights
([https://courses.edx.org/courses/IEEEx/ISSCCx/3T2014/info](https://courses.edx.org/courses/IEEEx/ISSCCx/3T2014/info))

------
tempodox
Nope:

    
    
      Failed to connect to cpudb.stanford.edu port 80: Connection refused

~~~
pasbesoin
Latest instance in the Wayback Machine. (Don't forget to support such
resources.)

[http://web.archive.org/web/20141013114803/http://cpudb.stanf...](http://web.archive.org/web/20141013114803/http://cpudb.stanford.edu/)

\----

Edit:

I don't know why this is at the top. I see now that couple of other people
cited the archive in comments that are now 6 hours old:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8693001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8693001)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8693004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8693004)

(So send them the karma...)

------
yoha
The actual link to get the .tar.gz archive is
[http://cpudb.stanford.edu/cpudb.1416196069.tar.gz](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/cpudb.1416196069.tar.gz)
(on the download page, both links points to the .zip file). They are basically
the same size anyway (~728kiB).

A few interesting charts showing the evolution of CPUs:

* Transistor size ([http://cpudb.stanford.edu/visualize/technology_scaling](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/visualize/technology_scaling)): the process is still regularly scaling down

* Clock frequency ([http://cpudb.stanford.edu/visualize/clock_frequency](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/visualize/clock_frequency)): processors do not tick significantly faster than 4GHz, a speed they reached in 2004/2005

* Performance ([http://cpudb.stanford.edu/visualize/performance_by_freq_and_...](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/visualize/performance_by_freq_and_cache)): I am still unable to display this graph

The clock frequency graph shows a processor at 21.3GHz. It's the Z3480, whose
clock actually ticks at 2.13GHz ([http://ark.intel.com/products/70102/Intel-
Atom-Processor-Z34...](http://ark.intel.com/products/70102/Intel-Atom-
Processor-Z3480-1M-Cache-up-to-2_13-GHz)).

------
paulannesley
I love that it goes back to MOS 6502, Zilog Z80 etc. It also includes the WDC
65C02 which is still in production.

------
sklogic
Interesting. Pity it does not feature anything DEC beyond Alpha.

------
willvarfar
Is it down? Any mirrors?

~~~
mpoloton
It seems so. Here is the mirror on archive.org

[https://web.archive.org/web/20141013114803/http://cpudb.stan...](https://web.archive.org/web/20141013114803/http://cpudb.stanford.edu/)

I've seen this happening several times after submission to HN.

~~~
mariuolo
It would be slashdot effect if slashdot was still relevant.

~~~
Zardoz84
On Spain is called "Meneame" effect

